# Customs Regulations for food - Bahamas?



## Scuba Fletch

I've been searching to find out customs regulations for the Bahamas.  I can see there's a limit on alcohol and tobacco, but can't see that any other foods are prohibited.  I'm sure fruits / veg. are not allowed, but what about other stuff?  Meat, Coffee, Cereal, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arlene22

I bring a suitcase of dry foods every year. Technically, I think there is supposed to be a duty on them, but I have never been charged. The customs person just asks me what kind of food I have, I tell him, and he says okay and lets me go by.


----------



## mariawolf

I do the same thing but also bring a small soft sided cooler with sealed in original packaging lunch meat--I always have a porter help me with luggage and I get whisked through without any questions.  Fruits/veggies are a NO NO but I think the other things are Ok if they are for your consumption only.


----------



## Scuba Fletch

*What I figured - thanks for the help!*

This will be our 3rd trip to Paradise Island - but I just wanted to make sure nothing had changed.  

Also, that's a GREAT tip on the porter - I'm sure that it does help a ton.  

Blessings!


----------



## Aldo

Bahamanian customs coming into Freeport is perhaps the most efficient I've ever seen.  You enter a long rectangular room and have to walk a sort of a gauntlet through the middle of it to the counters at the other side.  While you walk this gauntlet, half a dozen plainclothesmen are giving you the once over visually.

If you make it to the counters without the high sign being given to the lady at the counter concerning you, they pretty much welcome you to the Bahamas and that's about it.

You MORE than make up for this leaving the Bahamas to go to the U.S.  The U.S. Customs at Freeport is the most ridiculous, absurd, inefficient, stupid, and pointless bunch of grief imaginable.


----------



## Scuba Fletch

*Leaving Bahamas is quite frustrating!!!*

Yes, I have experienced that nightmare of leaving the Bahamas.  EEK!  It's US Customs that hires Bahamians to do our work, and it drives me nuts.  Not sure why we go through US Customs in the Bahamas, but it almost made us miss our flight once.

Glad to know there's no new regulations.  I remember a few years ago in Mexico, they took my frozen Omaha Steaks... GRRRR!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Here's from the Transportation & Security Administration Website - Permitted and Prohibited Items - Food & Drinks


Richard


----------



## falmouth3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Here's from the Transportation & Security Administration Website - Permitted and Prohibited Items - Food & Drinks
> 
> 
> Richard




Thanks, Richard.  That's helpful to know what you can take out of the US.  

I think the OP wanted to know what he could bring into the Bahamas.

Sue


----------



## MULTIZ321

Here's more information about Bahama Custom Regulations

http://bahamas.visahq.com/customs/

http://tracking.alliedintl.com/customs_reports/Bahamas.asp

and http://bahamas-guide.info/travel.basics/customs/

Richard


----------



## donnaval

We had no trouble taking in frozen steaks.  The Bahamas custom guy joked with us and wanted to know what time he should show up for dinner!


----------



## Scuba Fletch

*got in, no problem...*

We got in on Saturday - no problem.  Tonight, I made the great Orange Chicken from Costco - YUM!

It's been nice - but a little on the windy side.  Looking forward to that Thanksgiving Dinner in a couple of days!

Blessings,
SCUBA Fletch


----------



## Jennie

Under Prohibited items on the Bahamas official web site:

"Articles contrary to Bahamian religious beliefs or morality will not be allowed 
into the country"      

Could they be referring to postcards form PCCs :hysterical:


----------

